# Vaping: Relief for headaches?



## SmokelessFire (22/4/18)

Hey all

A quick question - my neighbour says she had episodes of migraines for the most part of her life. She then bought a vape device and seemingly the episodes stopped once she used it.

It seems she only vapes once she feels a headache starting. Do not know if she was a smoker, but never saw her or her husband smoking.

My question: has anyone found that vaping helps with headaches?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (22/4/18)

I've found that it causes them due to two factors:

1) Over-flavouring in DIY. There are certain concentrates where if I go above a threshold, I get perfumey notes and an immediate headache. Stopping vaping the mix causes the headache to dissipate quite quickly.
2) Dehydration. If I start getting a headache while vaping properly flavoured juice, I drink several glasses of juice and the headache again dissipates quite quickly.

I suppose it's possible that it may help to prevent some types of headaches. Any ache is usually a sign of a problem in the body, often either a shortage or surplus of a certain chemical. Vaping contains chemicals which interact with other chemicals so it's plausible that some chemical reaction takes place that mitigates the ache. That might be happening in your neighbour's case, that the migraines were caused by a chemical imbalance that vaping somehow nullifies. 

However, I doubt it would be a general rule that vaping stops headaches. It would have been noticed as a general trend by now. I can't say I've suffered fewer headaches since vaping. If anything, I've suffered slightly more headaches. But I know what the cause is and how to alleviate it. So ultimately I'd say there's been no change.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## SmokelessFire (22/4/18)

Yeah, sounded strange to me too. But i thought may e it had something to do with the propylene glycol in that it enabled the blood to carry more oxygen to the brain or even dilate the blood vessels.

I think it is menthol flavour she vapes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/4/18)

I suffer from migraines at least one a month and vaping doesnt help me at all. Wish it did though. Only thing that helps me is a migraine kit, shot of whisky and sleep

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokelessFire (22/4/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I suffer from migraines at least one a month and vaping doesnt help me at all. Wish it did though. Only thing that helps me is a migraine kit, shot of whisky and sleep



Don’t know if i get migraine, but i def get a few headaches a month.

I have high blood pressure and type 2 diabetes, but take meds for it.

However, lately i am getting a lot of headaches. Starts either behind the eye, or from the base if my neck upwards.

I think it might be stress related, in which case a vape might work to relax.

PS. I do not smoke or vape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/4/18)

If it starts behind the eyes, then its a tension headache, i.e. eyes under stress from working on a pc screen too long, or as you said, normal stress

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/4/18)

I used to get headaches quite regularly when I was smoking

Since I switched to vaping, i get FAR LESS headaches.

Last headache I got was about 2 months ago

From my side I can say with confidence that vaping is far better than smoking for my headaches

Not sure about vaping curing headaches though. I would doubt that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/4/18)

Silver said:


> I used to get headaches quite regularly when I was smoking
> 
> Since I switched to vaping, i get FAR LESS headaches.
> 
> ...



I can vouch for that too @Silver. Besides for the reduced frequency of the headaches, they are much less intense when they occur and in general my health is much better




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (22/4/18)

Might just be a psychological thing? In her head? If it is, I wouldn't go trying to disprove it for her. If it works it works... Don't take that away from her. Side note, perhaps it's the nicotine constricting vessels, reducing blood flow to the area. Causing them to have less intensity. Just like coffee does for some.

However I'm the opposite. If I get a headache, vaping makes it far worse.

Agree with @RichJB

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/18)

Just like Hi Ho @Silver and @RenaldoRheeder I get WAY WAY fewer headaches since I stopped smoking and started vaping. When I was smoking I would always have a bottle Myprol handy all the time and would take 2 Myprodols at least twice a week... In fact, since I started Vaping I can actually count the number of headaches I have taken pills for on one hand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (22/4/18)

Vaping helps certain people with sinuses including myself , I hardly suffer with sinuses since I started vaping and my headaches were linked to sinuses 

There are certain concentrates that trigger sinuses for me, most commonly a certain menthol 

And the other time I get a headache is if I don’t drink enough water and get dehydrated from vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/4/18)

Faraaz said:


> Vaping helps certain people with sinuses including myself , I hardly suffer with sinuses since I started vaping and my headaches were linked to sinuses
> 
> There are certain concentrates that trigger sinuses for me, most commonly a certain menthol
> 
> And the other time I get a headache is if I don’t drink enough water and get dehydrated from vaping



Well said on the hydration issue with vaping @Faraaz 
This is something that needs to be emphasised
One should drink more water if one vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (22/4/18)

SmokelessFire said:


> Yeah, sounded strange to me too. But i thought may e it had something to do with the propylene glycol in that it enabled the blood to carry more oxygen to the brain or even dilate the blood vessels.
> 
> I think it is menthol flavour she vapes.
> 
> ...



@SmokelessFire I was just about to ask if she vapes menthol. I would think that would relieve headaches/migraine as it opens up the sinuses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (23/4/18)

I didn't notice any difference when I first started around 5 years ago, but those were tiny eGo style devices. Took a break for a few years and started again late last year. Haven't ended up on a painkiller drip for Migraine in the hospital since then, down from maybe once a month. Have only had 2 Migraines this year bad enough to stay at home but not so bad I needed the drip so seems to be less often and less intense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

